# Built a trotline and caught something



## slimecoat (Mar 28, 2011)

I found some video editing software on my computer, now I cant stop making videos.

thanks for watching
[youtube]WfjgIlDTrIQ[/youtube]


----------



## LeviStevenson (Mar 29, 2011)

I'm not gonna lie..if that were legal in idaho.....I would have sooo many hooks stuck in my hand. We don't have turtles here..well petsmart does. Do you target turtle or was that just what you ended up with? I would love to trot line a local pond that is known for some huge cats and closed at dusk...those trot lines would be ideal. Also do you eat turtle? Sorry, just a curious northerner.


----------



## Jim (Mar 29, 2011)

Interesting video, never knew how it was done. It looks like the same way they catch the swordfish up here off the coast of Mass.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## crkdltr (Mar 29, 2011)

LeviStevenson said:


> I'm not gonna lie..if that were legal in idaho.....I would have sooo many hooks stuck in my hand. We don't have turtles here..well petsmart does. Do you target turtle or was that just what you ended up with? I would love to trot line a local pond that is known for some huge cats and closed at dusk...those trot lines would be ideal. Also do you eat turtle? Sorry, just a curious northerner.




I can tell you from my perspective, when Trot Lines or Catfish Jugs/Noodles are ran anything is fair game. Sometimes you catch Catfish, Bass, Turtle (Softshell, Snapping & Alligator Snapping), Gar, Snakes or Alligators. It's just a matter of which critter is hungry enough at the time.  

That turtle looks like a soft shell turtle which, I've heard, makes good table fare.


----------



## fender66 (Mar 29, 2011)

I think, but not 100% sure, you need a license to run trot lines in some states.


----------



## slimecoat (Mar 29, 2011)

I mostly put them out for soft shell turtles. They are a pain to process but the meat is good if you marinate it and grill it as kabobs. The weirdest thing I ever caught is a crappie or a giant salamander called a siren.


----------



## Dallas (Mar 29, 2011)

we run lines around here quite a bit, catch some big old flatheads in the summers on big bullheads.

Pulled up a line once that was goin like crazy, we keep about two feet of bungies on the line so the big ones have some room to move and dont straighten hooks and the bungie was getting pulled to the max(almost never happens). had it on a shallow water sand bar, shallow enough for not one but two giant river otters to come up for air with hooks in their stomach. Switched from huge hooks to extra giant hooks the next day.


----------



## 200racing (Mar 29, 2011)

here is the biggest ive caught 30-06 bullet for size comparison..ive also caught a 4ft gar....ill stick to catfish for table fair.


----------



## LeviStevenson (Mar 30, 2011)

Very intersting...had seen online and heard of it but never in person. Also I've never heard of anyone doing it around here. I am certainly by no means a PITA kind of person but I think I would have trouble killing a turtle. I'm sure in your area they are as common of varmint as jackrabbits are for me...and there is nothin more fun than killin jackrabbits...we don't humanely eat them though. We wait for the coyotes to come get em...then we kill them too. Like I said I love killin but a turtle would be a test for me. I suppose it might be similar to bullfroggin...I've no qualms with that. We have no gar in these parts either. I have heard of them on the missouri as far as eastern montana, but I have never seen them. We do have paddlefish in my home state of montana though. Google paddlefish, have to snag for them but its fun when you bring the ugly beast in. Sorry to go off topic but always interesting to see alien creatures that are indigenous to a different geography.


----------



## Jim (Mar 30, 2011)

LeviStevenson said:


> your area they are as common of varmint as jackrabbits are for me...and there is nothin more fun than killin jackrabbits...we don't humanely eat them though. We wait for the coyotes to come get em...then we kill them too.


 :LOL2: :beer:


----------



## brmurray (Mar 30, 2011)

we use to go camping on the sandbars and run trot lines on weekends growing up. I remember trips where the trots would be so heavy with the flatheads that it would take 2 people to pull them off the bottom. Crank up the grease and get the hushpuppies ready. We also would chunk softshell and snapper turtle meat and fry it up. Really, most southern animals found in the river found the grease! LOL :LOL2:


----------



## crkdltr (Apr 4, 2011)

brmurray said:


> we use to go camping on the sandbars and run trot lines on weekends growing up. I remember trips where the trots would be so heavy with the flatheads that it would take 2 people to pull them off the bottom. Crank up the grease and get the hushpuppies ready. We also would chunk softshell and snapper turtle meat and fry it up. Really, most southern animals found in the river found the grease! LOL :LOL2:




Down here in the south, you can eat everything so long as you cook it in a roux and serve over rice. :shock: :mrgreen:


----------

